# Nueva bici - Pivot 429



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 
Finalmente me decidí a dar el salto a las 29" y me compré una Pivot 429 con el build XTR/XT con ruedas de carbón.
La manufactura es impresionante (igual que Ibis) y me gusta mucho el detalle en cada aspecto y veo que desde 2010, año en que me compré mi última bici, a la fecha, todos los componentes han tenido un desarrollo impresionante. 
Desgraciadamente por las fiestas no podré rodar este próximo fin, pero ya les contaré mis impresiones la primera semana de enero. 
saludos y feliz navidad/año nuevo/etc.
Marco
PD. Como siempre, gracias a The Last Biker por su apoyo y asesoría para traerme esta bici, su servicio y conocimientos son inmejorables. Si alguien quiere una bici, es con él con quien deben hablar.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Felicidades! Esperamos la reseña después de un rato rodándola ;-)


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 
Pues ya tuve la oportunidad de rodar una vez con la 429 y me gustó muchísimo!
En primera, me llama la atención cómo pasas sobre las piedras con estas llantotas, en una 26 es más difícil pasar sobre las piedras. 
Otro tema que me llamó la atención fueron los cambios, con un 2x11 el cassette es otro mundo! puedes subir todo con el plato más grande inclusive creo que con un 1x11 la libras muy bien, aunque definitivamente creo que es mejor un 2x11 para no quedarse corto. 
Otra, el peso de la bici, no lo sé pero pesa la mismo que mi 26 o no sé si un poco menos, pero esa es solamente mi suposición. 
Los frenos muy bien también, son Shimano XT y trabajan excelente. 
La suspensión, pues se siente muy similar a la de la Ibis Mojo, pues ambas son DW Link asi que de subida no tiene nada de bobing y de bajada se siente muy bien (aunque no tan bien como una Chumba que tuve que para subir era malona pero para bajar una maravilla porque la suspensión amortiguaba maravillosamente).
Otro tema, el poste del asiento dropper, es una maravilla, desde hace años que compré uno, es para mí un accesorio imprescindible. 
Les paso algunas fotos de la bici y lo más importante, los amigos. 
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Marco , 

Me das mucho gusto que te haya gustado...la bici , entre mas la uses mas te va a encantar jaja.

Esa clase de bicicletón nos demuestra lo que la tecnología bichicletera ha ido avanzando , en estas épocas las bicis ya tienen un desempeño muy cañon , por algo ese modelo de Pivot ha recibido tantos premios y galardones , y sí , realmente se disfruta mucho su manejo .

Muchas felicidades y a darle pedal 

the last biker 

P.D. Psycho Marco , una pregunta , el sonriente ciclista de la chamarra Nalini que está en primer plano en la primera foto y tomando la selfie se me hace conocido, que no sale en la TV ?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ja ja no me ayudes compadre!


----------



## M1KEMEX (May 26, 2019)

Yo tengo una Turbo, la convertí en rígida porque la suspensión de fábrica es chafita.

La primera sensación que tuve al montarla me recordó un comentario que leí por ahí "monster truck feeling". Tuve que acortar ligeramente la potencia y el manubrio porque sentía que me iba...


----------

